# how to get new locals come up on guide when using ota antenna?



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

my locals have finally added cw and my tv but when i do a channel search with my am21 they never come up on the guide...any answers?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sticketfan said:


> my locals have finally added cw and my tv but when i do a channel search with my am21 they never come up on the guide...any answers?


There are several threads in the DIRECTV forum (where this question truly belongs) that answer this question. It involves finding other zip codes that have the appropriate data associated with your local channel number. It is by no means trivial.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

AM 21 only has access to channels Directv puts into the data base. Try bothering Directv about the addition.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

sticketfan said:


> my locals have finally added cw and my tv but when i do a channel search with my am21 they never come up on the guide...any answers?


What are the channels you are looking for? Check if they are in D* database of channels. If not you can maybe pick them up using secondary zip codes with your AM21.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

sticketfan said:


> my locals have finally added cw and my tv but when i do a channel search with my am21 they never come up on the guide...any answers?


Where do you live?


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

I live in Vermont...I am looking for the cw on 5.2 and my tv on 5.3


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

sticketfan said:


> I live in Vermont...I am looking for the cw on 5.2 and my tv on 5.3


If your looking for WPTZ 5.2 and 5.3. Run Weslaco TX (78520) as a secondary zip code. Weslaco runs METV on 5.3 and the guide will match your 5.3 in Vermont. You have my tv listed as the channel for 5.3 but WPTZ carries METV, if you're looking for different channels, let us know. 5.2 WPTZ is listed in D* database, but 5.3 isn't. You should get 5.2 by just running your home zip, but you would have to run Weslaco to get 5.3.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks coconut13......


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

coconut13 said:


> If your looking for WPTZ 5.2 and 5.3. Run Weslaco TX (78520) as a secondary zip code. Weslaco runs METV on 5.3 and the guide will match your 5.3 in Vermont. You have my tv listed as the channel for 5.3 but WPTZ carries METV, if you're looking for different channels, let us know. 5.2 WPTZ is listed in D* database, but 5.3 isn't. You should get 5.2 by just running your home zip, but you would have to run Weslaco to get 5.3.


Keep in mind if you use a zip code outside of your time zone that your program guide for that channel will be off..


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm looking for a database zip code to receive channel 2-4
thanks in Advance


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

D* won't add addition OTA subchannels to their database. I called and talked to their engr dept a few years ago as one of my local station's changed programming their -2 and -3 channels, so the guide data was wrong. D* won't fix it.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

n3ntj said:


> D* won't add addition OTA subchannels to their database. I called and talked to their engr dept a few years ago as one of my local station's changed programming their -2 and -3 channels, so the guide data was wrong. D* won't fix it.


If the channel is in D* database, the channel will usually carry the right guide also. I've had more than 1 channel (that was in D* database) change programming and the guide (maybe not immediately) will change for that channel also. That is more of your local channel and whoever programs the EPG for it, than D* fault. Although D* doesn't seem to add new channels to their database, they will reactivate channels that had been dropped at some time to the database if the channel becomes active again, and the guide will usually be current for that channel.


----------

